# Star Of David beer bottle?



## treasurekidd (Aug 14, 2011)

I picked this up this morning at the local flea market. It's a standard aqua crown top beer bottle, but it is embossed with a Star Of David, with a monogram inside the star. As best I can make out, the letters in the monogram are BNAC. Has anyone seen one of these or have any info on it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a closup view of the embossing. Thanks again!


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2011)

I would think it's either N A bottling/brewing company/corp, or A N.....Jim


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a turn of the century brewery here which MIGHT be the maker/user of your bottle.  
 The North American Brewing Company.
 They did use a Star of David emblem on their bottles.
 Here the bottles are very common.


----------



## splante (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a roger williams brewining co bottle that uses a very simalar symbol, I know the rw has something like hbnk in the star I will get it out and take a picture later today its a heavely embossed from cranston or providence...any in fo on the base of your bottle


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey John,

 When associated with brewing, the hexagram is called the Brewer's Star.

 "THE SIX POINT BREWERS STAR
 by Peter Blum
 For centuries, it was customary for brewers -- particularly those in Europe and, later, in America -- to brand or paint a six-point star on the ends of their beer kegs. And, indeed, many brewers of the 19th and early 20th centuries actually fashioned their logos to incorporate the six-point star -- known as the "brewer's star." So, what exactly does the star have to do with beer or brewing? It is known that the star was the official insignia of the Brewer's Guild as early as the 1500s, and that its association with beer and brewing can be traced as far back as the late 1300s.

 Whatever the case, it is clear that the brewer's star was intended to symbolize purity; that is, a brewer who affixed the insignia to his product was thereby declaring his brew be completely pure of additives, adjuncts, etc. In fact, folklore has it that the six points of the star represented the six aspects of brewing most critical to purity: the water, the hops, the grain, the malt, the yeast, and the brewerBut others assert that the emblem's use by beer-makers originated indpendently of the Jewish Star, and has no historical connection thereto. 

 The latter have some historical facts on their side. This geometric figure, which is technically called a hexagram, has existed throughout the world for several millennia, usually as a talisman. This includes the Middle East, Africa, and the Far East. The earliest appearance in a Jewish context is in the 13-16 centuries BCE, but long after that it continued in widespread use in other circumstances not associated with the Jewish faith. 

 The first use of the term "Shield of David" was about 1300 CE when a Spanish practitioner of Jewish mysticism wrote a commentary on the central book of that mysticism, the Zohar. The first actual linkage of the hexagram to a Jewish community appears in the early 1300s on the flag of the Jewish community of Prague, which was designed with permission of Charles IV when he became king of Bohemia. It is known that the star was the official insignia of the Brewer's Guild as early as the 1500s, and that its association with beer and brewing can be traced as far back as the late 1300s. 

 Whatever the case, it is clear that the brewer's star was intended to symbolize purity; that is, a brewer who affixed the insignia to his product was thereby declaring his brew be completely pure of additives, adjuncts, etc. In fact, folklore has it that the six points of the star represented the six aspects of brewing most critical to purity: the water, the hops, the grain, the malt, the yeast, and the brewer." From The Brewing Museum.


----------



## treasurekidd (Aug 21, 2011)

North American Brewing Co sounds like it could be it, especially if they used the star on their bottles. Thanks for all the info, you guys are awesome!


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2011)

NEAT BOTTLE!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  treasurekidd
> 
> North American Brewing Co sounds like it could be it, especially if they used the star on their bottles. Thanks for all the info, you guys are awesome!


 
 Could very well be, John.






 From Bruce Mobley.


----------

